# Bi zahmet çiziver



## sufler

Merhaba.
Under this facebook picture and news: www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=641759509200782
there is a comment by a woman named Pınar:

_"gerçekten de güldürmüyor bende polonyalılar hitlerin elinde katledildiğinde
ağlamamaıştım zaten geçmişini unutmamışsın güzel fakat o karikatüre ettiğin 
milletleri kimlerin o hale getirdiğini de bizahmet çiziver o zaman nobel edebiyat 
ödülü bile alırsın"

_Can someone please put it in proper Turkish and help me to translate?
I can only figure the beginning: _"and it really isn´t amusing. I also haven´t cried when Hitler slaughtered Polish people. You didn´t forget past already, it´s nice. But ... "_
and the end: _"...then you even receive the Nobel prize in literature."
_
Who do you think is the person, whom the author of the comment addresses to as "you"- "you didn't forget", "you receive the Nobel Prize"..
Is that possible that it is a colloquial abbreviation of "-siniz" suffix into "-sin" and she really is speaking to all Polish people?


----------



## Muttaki

"I also hadn't cried when Hitler slaughtered Polish people, even in the first place. You didn't forget your past, it's nice (...)"

Then he probably means "... fakat o karikatürize (he wrote it completely wrong) ettiğin milletleri kimlerin o hale getirdiğini bir zahmet çiziver (simply means "çiz", i.e. draw)..."

"(...) But please also draw those who caused those nations whom you caricatured to be in that situation. Then you would even receive the nobel piece prize."

No, certainly he is not speaking to all Polish people but only to the author. To address all people it must certainly be "-sınız".


----------



## sufler

Thank you so much for the translation and explanation!
I really couldn't find çiziver or çizivermek in any dictionary.

**
Now I thought about it and I would like to ask one more question.
What is actually the function of the word "bir zahmet" there?

I found in my dictionary that zahmet means a struggle, trouble, bother.
So, _o hale getirdiğini çiz _wouldn't be enough for "draw the ones who caused such situation"?
Why to put: _o hale getirdiğini bir zahmet çiz _there?


----------



## Reverence

When used to create compound verbs, "vermek" adds a sense of haste, not putting much effort or thought into the action in question. For example, "Ali problemi on saniyede çözüverdi" would mean, "Ali solved the problem in just ten seconds."

"Bir zahmet" is roughly the equivalent of "kindly". As in, "...do be a good person and scrawl an illustration about who turned those nations..."


----------



## sufler

Hmm.. and always when you want to construct such a compound verb it follows the pattern: *verb stem* + *i* (harmonized) + *ver*?
Can I say for example yapıver, bakıver, siliver.. and so on?


----------



## spiraxo

*veriver*


----------



## Reverence

sufler said:


> Hmm.. and always when you want to construct such a compound verb it follows the pattern: *verb stem* + *i* (harmonized) + *ver*?
> Can I say for example yapıver, bakıver, siliver.. and so on?



Exactly.


----------

